

Greek Bailout Fund - imartin2k
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund

======
davidovitch
The plan sounds hopelessly naive but it did bring Indiegogo down at the time
of writing. I guess that is something :-)

It does place things in perspective though. It will not solve all the
problems, but we need to realize the resource we have available as Europeans
are quite extensive indeed. There is a solution out there, and giving the
Greeks some slack will not bring down the skies.

------
NextPerception
"If you provide all the cash needed, then we'll find you a Greek Island.
There's an estimated 1,200 to 6,000 in Greece and one will belong to you. This
one has yet to be ratified with the Greek Prime Minister himself but it's
pretty much in the bag."

After reading this I wondered what the going rate for an island was.

I was not disappointed when I found
[http://www.privateislandsonline.com/areas/greece](http://www.privateislandsonline.com/areas/greece)

------
jamescostian
"If you provide all the cash needed [1.6B EUR], then we'll find you a Greek
Island. There's an estimated 1,200 to 6,000 in Greece and one will belong to
you.

This one has yet to be ratified with the Greek Prime Minister himself but it's
pretty much in the bag."

